# Autocruise CH- new owners!



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

I note from the February 2007 Motor Caravan that the company has been sold to a private equity company for £13 million. The new MD is someone who used to be MD for the Swift Group. Hope he doesn't spoil what appears to be a good marque!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Didn't find much on the web about this, but it seems that John Cockburn has sold out - investors have put new board members in place, MD was already in; Gordon Bentley is still in place. These people don't normally mess around - they would expect a decent return for a few years, add extra value & sell on. Possibly to a European manufacturer?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Private equity*

Hi

You forgot to mention the handsome profit when they sell on! LOL

Look at Debenhams as an example. Now a PLC once again.

Russell


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

No he just assisted in bankrupting them in 8 months not bad.


----------

